# walking



## littlepaws (May 5, 2004)

when will it be ok to start walking a dog in the nyc area?


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i live in lower westchester and work in the city
i would start walking him after he gets all his shots ask the vet


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I agree with maxi's mom, wait untill his shots are done and check with the vet. You can get him prepared though by putting on his harness and leash around the house. When I first put them on Tiki he just sat there and looked at me like "what the **** is this thing?"







I had to coax him into walking around the house with treats. I did a little every day and soon he was ok with it.

Judi


----------

